# 46 at ARGC



## Lizd1111 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi there, new to FF. 46 and having first IVF with ARGC - got 3 embies, now waiting... B good to hear from others in sim circumstances. Btw, don't know all the abbrevs yet!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Lidz, have a look at : "45+ Still trying donor eggs/OE/Surrogacy Part 1" thread

God luck with your tx


----------

